# Fdick steels



## toufas (Jan 15, 2016)

I currently have the oval saphire steel but I think it has past it's prime for work use.
I am between the combi and the titan
http://www.dick.de/en/tools-for-chefs-and-butchers/products/the-dickoron-family

Any pros and cons for them?


----------



## bkultra (Jan 15, 2016)

Honing steels are not very popular with the user base here. It's often debated if they are appropriate for Japanese knives, most just use strops. If you must have a honing rod I would recommend Idahone ceramic rods, but I never use them and fall into the strop only group.

[video=youtube;FStkYx0AH1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FStkYx0AH1Y[/video]


----------



## toufas (Jan 15, 2016)

I dont understand how you can strop a knife during a busy service...
I had the mac ceramic ones and I didn't like them at all.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 15, 2016)

Watch the video @ 4:45 he talks about being on the line, in that case he can understand using a rod (but says its not the best thing for your knives).

What knives will you be using this honing rod on? If they have softer steel you could get away with using a rod. Like I said if you must use a rod than get an Idahone ceramic rod (much better then the ones you are looking at)


----------



## chinacats (Jan 15, 2016)

toufas said:


> I dont understand how you can strop a knife during a busy service...
> I had the mac ceramic ones and I didn't like them at all.



It's about the same time/effort to strop and makes less noise

If you must go with a rod, get the Dick polish (for softer steel knives)...or as stated an Idahone/Mac for harder steel.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2016)

I have the mac ceramic it's great for LIGHT touchups, but also portable leather strops are GREAT


----------



## toufas (Jan 15, 2016)

Most of my knives are on the 60+ hrc. I didnt have any issues with my current dick (lol) but I think it's material has started wearing off. It has seen lots of actions as a whole kitchen of 10 was using it...
I could get the idahone and this strop: http://www.sharkdesigns.co.uk/bushcraft/Products Folder/sharpening/strops/hand_strop.html
The idahone will be a pain in the ass to get to the uk, but I have an idea. 
Do you think that this combo will outperform the dick titan?


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2016)

I think it should as long as you don't abuse your knives, the dick is probably rough on your knives at the moment?


----------



## toufas (Jan 15, 2016)

It doesnt feel rough to be honest. Paper test just glides through
I usually do 1-3 passes on each side of the edge


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2016)

not saying that it doesn't do what its supposed to but it has probably degraded the steel somewhat and you can tell by looking at it that its been "rodded"


----------



## bkultra (Jan 15, 2016)

You can strop on newspaper if you want, so the item you posted will work just fine. You know your work conditions best. Don't over think what strop is best, think what would work best in my situation.

Edit: I have even known people that use their leather belt as a portable strop.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 15, 2016)

chinacats said:


> If you must go with a rod, get the Dick polish



Yes, always go for the Dick polish. I've found that to always be good advice in life.


----------



## toufas (Jan 15, 2016)

CoqaVin said:


> not saying that it doesn't do what its supposed to but it has probably degraded the steel somewhat and you can tell by looking at it that its been "rodded"



you mean having lines on the edge?


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2016)

:rofl2: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 15, 2016)

At the risk of sounding like a shill for New West Knifeworks, the sintered ruby rod, though pricey, does an excellent job on any knife. Two or three passes refreshes the edge as well as stropping on a stone and is better than any strop - leather or felt. I've used it on knives as soft as a 56 HRC Sab to as hard as a 64-65 HRC Heiji.

http://www.newwestknifeworks.com/pr...s/knife-sharpeners/ruby-sharpening-steel/4012


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jan 15, 2016)

I recently got a free ceramic steel to review and I was struggling to find appropriate knives to test. Even with super light pressure it chipped up my Suien cleaver (~62-63 HRC). The hardest knife I would use a steel on is like a Forgecraft or other vintage carbon


----------



## toufas (Jan 15, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> At the risk of sounding like a shill for New West Knifeworks, the sintered ruby rod, though pricey, does an excellent job on any knife. Two or three passes refreshes the edge as well as stropping on a stone and is better than any strop - leather or felt. I've used it on knives as soft as a 56 HRC Sab to as hard as a 64-65 HRC Heiji.
> 
> http://www.newwestknifeworks.com/pr...s/knife-sharpeners/ruby-sharpening-steel/4012


Since I am in the uk: https://www.boker.de/en/sonderaktionen-auslaufmodelle/sonderaktionen-accessoires/09SR002.html is this the same?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 15, 2016)

toufas said:


> Since I am in the uk: https://www.boker.de/en/sonderaktionen-auslaufmodelle/sonderaktionen-accessoires/09SR002.html is this the same?



That's a longer one than I have, and it has a ring on the handle. Mine is this one: https://www.boker.de/en/messerschaerfer/diverse/09SR001.html


----------



## Benuser (Jan 19, 2016)

What kind of end-result can we expect, grit-wise?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2016)

Benuser said:


> What kind of end-result can we expect, grit-wise?



I've nothing exact, but it produces a result similar to stropping on felt loaded with 1 micron diamond.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## toufas (Jan 20, 2016)

I ordered one, I will report on it as soon as I get it


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 20, 2016)

toufas said:


> I ordered one, I will report on it as soon as I get it



In my experience the key is minimal pressure. The edge should just "kiss" the rod.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 24, 2016)

My problem with ceramic rods is that they tend to weaken a bit more a failing edge. So their use is addictive: first use after an hour of work, than after twenty minutes, than ten perhaps. How about that with the Sieger? Does it really abrade the fatigued steel as a stone does?


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 24, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> In my experience the key is minimal pressure. The edge should just "kiss" the rod.



I agree. I get excellent returns, regardless of the honing rod, in just barely causing abrasion.


----------



## skyorbital (Jan 26, 2016)

I had a Dick Titan a few years ago, I bought it due to the hard coating, I have since moved onto to using a ceramic rod for the rare occasions where I want to hold onto an edge a bit longer before I can get to the water stones.

The hard coating on the Titan does result in a similar feel to a ceramic rod, it is smooth but has that tendency to 'grip' the blade rather than allowing it to glide off like smoother finishes do, it is up for debate whether that is necessarily good or bad but with a tool that makes accuracy very difficult to achieve I tend to regard it as a positive.

If you use it with light pressure it will do a job in the middle of a busy service while stones and strops are not an option, and used correctly it won't cause damage, and F.Dick steels in my experience are very well constructed and good quality.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 27, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> In my experience the key is minimal pressure. The edge should just "kiss" the rod.



Yes found light pressure on polishing steels works just a couple strokes. Have a F Dick 12" oval polishing rod. Used it at work but these days at home don't use a steel at all. I have the blue handle stamped on gold letters DICK POLISH I think those Germans have a bawdy sense of humor:whistling:


----------



## Benuser (Feb 3, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> At the risk of sounding like a shill for New West Knifeworks, the sintered ruby rod, though pricey, does an excellent job on any knife. Two or three passes refreshes the edge as well as stropping on a stone and is better than any strop - leather or felt. I've used it on knives as soft as a 56 HRC Sab to as hard as a 64-65 HRC Heiji.
> 
> http://www.newwestknifeworks.com/pr...s/knife-sharpeners/ruby-sharpening-steel/4012



Great stuff, Rick, thanks for the pointer. I got a 28cm version from Germany, where it's called the Sieger Longlife. What's in a name. Anyway, it works great for touching-ups, very similar to a dry 3k stone.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 3, 2016)

You're welcome. Thanks for letting me know.

Rick


----------

